# Neti Pots



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 8, 2012)

They are undignified and OMG.  That is all.


----------



## oaktree (Jan 8, 2012)

Been used for centuries.  One of the best home remedies for post nasal drip.  
 However in the news people have been dying from bacteria going
Up the nose. Use distilled water and you should be fine.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 8, 2012)

oaktree said:


> Been used for centuries.  One of the best home remedies for post nasal drip.
> However in the news people have been dying from bacteria going
> Up the nose. Use distilled water and you should be fine.



Yes, I did.  And it seems to be helping with my 2-day sinus pressure headache that had me up this morning at 3:30, clutching my head and moaning in pain.  So far, so good.  But it's still gross as hell.


----------



## oaktree (Jan 8, 2012)

Yes it is gross LOL there is a point on the neck called feng Chi
Means wind pond it helps with sinus pressure.  
 If this area is tight the sinus area may be tight too.

Puting hot towels around the sinus area and neck can help too
Also hot steam.can help.


----------



## Carol (Jan 8, 2012)

Haven't been able to bring myself to use a Neti pot.  I've done the sinus irrigation from a drugstore saline spray, but not the Neti pot. 

Hope you feel better soon Bill!


----------



## Flea (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Steve (Jan 9, 2012)

I have used one for years.  I don't find it all that gross unless I've allowed my beard/mustache to grow out long.  That tends to be a little bit of a mess.

I've always had sinus issues from the weather and allergies.  These things are worth the little bit of mess.


----------



## Shuto (Jan 9, 2012)

Dignity is over-rated if it gets in the way of comfort.  ;-) 

I started doing something similar last winter due to some sinus issues I was experiencing.  I used a syringe contraption that we happened to have in stock for some reason that I can no longer recall.  Anyways, I really liked its effect on my breathing since my sinuses tend to swell in the winter.  I speculate it's due to dry air.  Whatever the reason, I started doing it again a few weeks ago.  What I read indicated that a saline solution is preferable to just water.  It had something to due to the saltiness of blood and osmosis or something like that.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 9, 2012)

Well, the neti pot worked a couple times, then it stopped working last night. The pain was monster, I woke up clutching my right eyebrow and writhing in pain.  Went to the doctor this morning.  Turns out it is round two with the sinus infection I thought I got over last month.  It's a bad one, apparently.

Sulfameth/Trimethoprim 800/160 , Levofloxacin 500mg, and Tramadol 50mg. Plus they gave me a shot for the sinus pain, which has helped take the edge off. The Levofloxacin was nearly $200, thank goodness for the health insurance.

The doctor wants me to keep a close eye on the infection because it's close to my brain.  If it's still hurting on Wednesday, I have to get a CAT scan on my head.  Gee, that sounds like fun.  I'm afraid they'll find my head is empty.  I think I just lost algebra.  Anyway, pills are making me loopy, so that's it for now.  I'm Pillsy, I have a Kevorkian scarf.


----------



## ryuu55 (Jan 9, 2012)

They work great I should use it more. My wife swears by one.


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 9, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Well, the neti pot worked a couple times, then it stopped working last night. The pain was monster, I woke up clutching my right eyebrow and writhing in pain. Went to the doctor this morning. Turns out it is round two with the sinus infection I thought I got over last month. It's a bad one, apparently.
> 
> Sulfameth/Trimethoprim 800/160 , Levofloxacin 500mg, and Tramadol 50mg. Plus they gave me a shot for the sinus pain, which has helped take the edge off. The Levofloxacin was nearly $200, thank goodness for the health insurance.
> 
> *The doctor wants me to keep a close eye on the infection because it's close to my brain*. If it's still hurting on Wednesday, I have to get a CAT scan on my head. Gee, that sounds like fun. I'm afraid they'll find my head is empty. I think I just lost algebra. Anyway, pills are making me loopy, so that's it for now. I'm Pillsy, I have a Kevorkian scarf.



Please keep us posted, we'd like to keep you around for awhile.   I'll add you to my prayer list.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 19, 2012)

So...I'm back from the doctor, and we talked about my CT scan results. I have a massive 'acute' sinus infection centered right between my eyes and some in my lower sinuses. I was done with my 10-days supply of antibiotics but I was still dizzy and nauseous, although the painful headache was mostly gone. Doctor says nope, need 21 more days of antibiotics. Then another CT scan. If it's not gone, then a visit to the Ear, Nose, and Throat specialist and a minor surgical procedure to have it 'scraped out'. Yuck. I'm wearing a huge happy hat. Yay.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 19, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> So...I'm back from the doctor, and we talked about my CT scan results. I have a massive 'acute' sinus infection centered right between my eyes and some in my lower sinuses. I was done with my 10-days supply of antibiotics but I was still dizzy and nauseous, although the painful headache was mostly gone. Doctor says nope, need 21 more days of antibiotics. Then another CT scan. If it's not gone, then a visit to the Ear, Nose, and Throat specialist and a minor surgical procedure to have it 'scraped out'. Yuck. I'm wearing a huge happy hat. Yay.



Wow Good luck man that sounds rough.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 19, 2012)

Bill, I honestly hope you get better soon, but I want to thank you for this.  It got me off my usually lax *** to bug my doc soon as I felt sick and hopefully stop a similar round for myself.  10 days of antibiotics and I'm better but still bleh.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Jan 19, 2012)

Bill (and Bob), hope you guys are feeling better.  The Neti pots are a very good home rememdy.  There is something else called a Neill Med Kit, I think I have the spelling right.  It is available at Wally World or CVS and probably Walgreens.  It is similar to the Neti pot, but is a plastic bottle that you squeeze.  I have both but prefer the Neill Med Kit because I can keep my head upright while doing it and I can control the flow better.  A bit less messy.  It came with 50 packets of purified salt as well and you can get generic refills pretty cheap at CVS.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 19, 2012)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Bill, I honestly hope you get better soon, but I want to thank you for this.  It got me off my usually lax *** to bug my doc soon as I felt sick and hopefully stop a similar round for myself.  10 days of antibiotics and I'm better but still bleh.



I would definitely consider going back to see the doctor, Bob.  I'm glad we have good insurance, the CT scan is not cheap.  And it's a lot of radiation, so I try not to get them unless it's important; but this is important.  You're talking about infection that's basically next to your brain.  People can and have died of sinus infections (rarely).  The CT scan will show it.  In my case, I'm also MRSA 'colonized' (isn't that a great word?), so I have to beware of that as well; I could get an infection in my sinuses that is resistant to most antibiotics and that could be the end of me unless I get it early.

This is all new stuff for me; until last December I had never had a sinus infection, and that was a walk in the park compared to this one.  That one felt like the worst cold ever, but no pain, just icky feeling.  This one hurt like the devil; it felt like my eye socket was being stabbed for three straight days; even the pain killers the doctor gave me were not doing the trick.  The pain is gone now, but I'm still dizzy and nauseous.  Doctor says he thinks I might have an ear infection along with it; something viral.  The antibiotics won't cure viral problems, but hopefully as the sinus infection clears up, my body will be able to fight back on the ear infection and I won't be wanting to fall over constantly.

I haven't been to the dojo since Jan 2, and I feel like a very fat lazy slob.  Major suckage.

I hope you feel better, and I hope you see the doctor soon.  Don't wait.


----------

